# Smoant Cylon (Black)



## Imthiaz Khan (21/6/19)

Hi,

Please kindly let me know who has stock of this mod.

Many thanks!


----------



## acorn (21/6/19)

https://www.noonclouds.co.za/products/smoant-cylon-218w

https://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/smoant-cylon-218w-tc-box-mod.html

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (21/6/19)

Thank you @acorn


----------



## acorn (21/6/19)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @acorn


Pleasure 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------

